# ACG: Fatty Liver Risk Doubled with Hypothyroidism



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ACG: Fatty Liver Risk Doubled with Hypothyroidism

SAN DIEGO -- Patients with nonalcoholic fatty liver disease (NAFLD) have a twofold increased risk of hypothyroidism, including a five-fold greater risk among women, data from a retrospective case-control study showed.

Full article here...

http://tinyurl.com/yzyaf3k


----------

